# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  دعوة لتنسيق الجهود وتحميل مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود هنا

## أبوسلمى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وبعد :
فإني أدعو الأخوة الأفاضل لتنسيق الجهود لتحميل مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود هنا
وقد استفدت من مشاركة الفاضل الشنقيطي بملتقى أهل الحديث
ورابط الموقع هنا
ويستفاد من مشاركة الفاضل الإبياري في كيفية التحميل من الموقع من هنا
وأبدأ بنفسي فقد حملت 
- مخطوط أنجح الوسائل في شرح الشمائل للترمذي .
- شرح الورقات لامام الحرمين لابن إمام الكاملية .
- مخطوط البيقونية .
- نفائس الدرر في ترجمة شيخ الاسلام ابن حجر
- مخطوطتان للجزرية هنا
وليأخذ كل أخ صفحة ، مع تجنب تحميل المخطوطات المخالفة لمعتقد أهل السنة والجماعة .
وسأخذ أنا آخر صفحة .
ولو يتكرم المشرفون - جزاهم الله عنا خيرا - بنقل ما يحمل في موضوع مستقل ، لا يكتب فيه إلا هم .
ولو يتم التنسيق مع الأخوة بملتقى أهل الحديث - جزاهم الله خيرا -، وقد وضعت الموضوع هنا أيضا .
نفع الله بكم .

----------


## خزانة الأدب

سبحان الله!
عرفت القائم على هذه الخزانة (قبل تقاعده)، وسمعت الباحثين يشكون من عدم تعاونه وكثرة الشروط والعوائق التي يضعها في سبيل التصوير!
فالآن صارت نفس هذه المخطوطات مصورة على الإنترت!
واتضح أن ذلك الرجل كان يشتري المتون المدرسية من تجار المخطوطات على أنها مخطوطات نادرة!
بل إن بعض المخطوطات في الموقع منسوخة من كتب مطبوعة!

----------


## أبوسلمى

الله المستعان ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .
لكن توجد بعض المخطوطات المهمة .
سعددت بمروركم الكريم ، نفع الله بكم .
الأخوة الحباب : هل من معين فيما طرحته ، أما أن هذه المخطوطات يغني عنها غيرها ، في انتظار الآراء .
جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## خزانة الأدب

وجدت نسخة جيدة من ديوان المتنبي برقم 7169 فأنزلتها

----------


## محب مصري

التحميل غير ممكن الآن هل انتهت القصةكما حدث قديما للأزهرية أو ماذا حدث ؟!

----------


## مصطفى محمد ابراهيم

لا مشاكل في التحميل من الموقع

----------


## أبوسلمى

> وجدت نسخة جيدة من ديوان المتنبي برقم 7169 فأنزلتها


 نفعكم الله بها ، وفي انتظاركم لتضعوها لإخوانكم .

----------


## أبوسلمى

> التحميل غير ممكن الآن هل انتهت القصةكما حدث قديما للأزهرية أو ماذا حدث ؟!


 وأنا كذلك لا تظهر لي الصور ، ولا أستطيع التحميل ، وما أدري ما الخبر .



> لا مشاكل في التحميل من الموقع


 حاولت مرة أخرى بعد ردكم ، ولكن لا زال الأمر كما هو بالنسبة لي .
نفع الله بكم .

----------


## محب مصري

المشكلة مستمرة
تظهر بيانات المخطوط دون الصور و أرقامها ودون أي روابط لتحميلها 
كان يعمل جيدا بالأمس 
أما اليوم فشكل الصفحات تغير تماما كما أسلفت 
يسر الله لنا حلا لهذه المشكلة

----------


## عبد الله الطيب

المخطوطات متاحة
لكنها تحتاج صبر
لا بد من نسخ كل صورة على حدة
أعان الله من يصبر على هذه الطريقة

----------


## أبوسلمى

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وأنا أحاول التحميل قدر ما يتيسر لي من الوقت ، والله المستعان .

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

حملت:
1- شرح النووي على مسلم 
2-مجلد من فتح الباري
3-الاتقان في علوم القرآن
4-تاريخ الخلفاء للسيوطي
5-شرح السيوطي على الترمذي
6- حادي الأرواح لابن القيم
7-بديع المعاني شرح عقيدة الشيباني
8-شعر لبيد بن الابرص
9- شعر أبي دهبل الجمحي
10-مقصورة ابن دريد
11- شرح قواعد الإعراب للمحلي
12-شرح حديث النزول لابن تيمية
13- شرح الشاطبية
14-شرح سلم الاخضري
15- شرح شواهد مغني اللبيب للسيوطي
16-شرح الحدود النحوية للاكهي

----------


## أبوسلمى

نفع الله بكم ، وجعل جهدكم في موازين حسناتكم .
لو يجمع الجميع ما حملوه ، ويتم رفعه ، وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

حملت:
سنن أبي داود
الأدب المفرد
قطعة من طبقات ابن سعد
تحفة الأشراف - الجزء الثاني
الانتقاء في فضائل الثلاثة الفقهاء لابن عبدالبر 
تخريج أحاديث الرد على الأخنائي للمعلمي 
قطعة من تقييد المهمل
العلم لأبي خيثمة 
شيوخ مالك في الموطأ لابن عبدالبر 
التلخيص الحبير 
قطعة من تاريخ دمشق 1
قطعة من تاريخ دمشق 2

وفي بعضها بعضُ صفحات نواقص، مما لم يتح تحميله من روابط الموقع.
فمن أراد إحداها فليطلبها، وأنا أرفعها -إن شاء الله-.

----------


## أبوسلمى

ما شاء الله ، نفع الله بكم ، في انتظار المزيد ، رزقنا الله وإياكم الإخلاص في القول والعمل .

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك في جهودكم وعليكم بالمواصلة تحسبا لما يتخوف من اغلاق الموقع كما فعل من قبل بالازهرية 
وتسهيلا للبحث عن المخطوطات قمت بجمع صفحات عناوين المخطوطات كما هي  في موقع الجامعة ووضعتها في كتاب الكتروني للشاملة ووضعت رابط كل صفحة في اعلى الصفحة واسفلها , وكل صفحة تتضمن خمسين مخطوطا

ويجب تنبه الاخوة الى ذكر اسم المخطوطة وعدد اوراقه والصفحة التي يوجد فيها , وذلك ليقع التمييز بين ما يتكرر منها وتوفير الجهود وتوحيدها 
فمثلا تقول :
الشمائل النبوية / 550 /111
اي كتاب الشمائل الموجود في الصفحة 550 وعدد اوراقه 111
وساحاول تتبع ذكر ما قام الاخوة بتنزيله او التزموا بذلك في الالوكة وملتقى اهل الحديث وغيرهما  تفاديا للتكرار وضياع الاوقات والله الموفق

----------


## أبوسلمى

نفع الله بكم ، جهد مبارك ، جعله الله في موازين حسناتكم .
وأنا لا زلت في الصفحة الأخيرة ، نسأل الله الإعانة ، ومتى انتهيت سأخبركم بتقرير عنها بإذن الله تعالى ؛ لأنها مخطوطات غير مفهرسة .
وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

بارك الله فيكم.



> وأنا لا زلت في الصفحة الأخيرة ، نسأل الله الإعانة ، ومتى انتهيت سأخبركم بتقرير عنها بإذن الله تعالى ؛ لأنها مخطوطات غير مفهرسة .


هل تقصد أنك تقصيت أسماء كل ما فُهرس باسم (Makhtotah)؟

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

لائحة ما قمت بتحميله:
Makhtotah 7326 التاج والاكليل لمختصر خليل
Makhtotah 69 تزين الممالك بمناقب الامام مالك
Makhtotah 343 فتح القريب المجيب بشرح كتاب الترتيب لسبط المارديني
Makhtotah 397 قوت المغتذي علي جامع الترمزي
Makhtotah 457 مختصر تحفة الاثنى عشرية في الرد على الروافض
Makhtotah 489 المفاتيح المرزوقية لحل الاقفال واستخراج خبايا الخزرجية
Makhtotah 671 شفاء الغلة في تحقيق مسالة اي المجعولة وصلة للحموي
Makhtotah 1908 شرح الرحيق المختوم على اللؤلؤ المنظومMakhtotah 3177 اجازة من موسى بن احمد البركاتي الرومي الحنفي (-1142هـ) الى السيد احمد افنديMakhtotah 3195 الاعلام بما في المعيار من فتاوي الاعلام
Makhtotah 4070 رسالة حول مناقب الامام ابي الحسن الاشعري
Makhtotah 4163 الكافية لابن الحاجب
Makhtotah 4383 رسالة في نبوة محمد
Makhtotah 4467 كتاب في النحو
Makhtotah 5158 عرائس المجالس
Makhtotah 5218 شرح فقهية عبد القادر الفاسي
Makhtotah 5997 مطلع النيرين فيما يتعلق بالقدرتين
Makhtotah 6254 رسالة ابن زيدون
Makhtotah 7019 الفرائد الشنشورية في حل الفاظ الرحبية
Makhtotah 7848 المنار في المختار من جواهر البحر الزخار
Makhtotah 7870 ضوء النهار المشرق على صفحات الازهار
اجازة على رضا المغلوي/300/14
اجازة لبشر بن احمد المهاجر/150/7
ازالة الخفا عن حلية المصطفىللنابلسي/50/10
العقيدة الواسطية/50/15
ثبت الديربي/150/7
رسالة في قوله تعالى يمحو الله ما يشاء ويثبت للسيوطي/350/5
فتح الجليل للعبد الذليل للسيوطي/200/12
معتقد الشافعي/400/11

وسارفعها فيما بعد والله الموفق

----------


## أبوسلمى

> بارك الله فيكم.
> 
> هل تقصد أنك تقصيت أسماء كل ما فُهرس باسم (makhtotah)؟


 وفيكم بارك .
لا يا سيدي ، ولكن ما جاء في الصفحة الأخيرة فقط من مخطوطات الجامعة .
وإذا انتهيت من هذه الصفحة سأذهب غلى التي تليها بإذن الله تعالى .
أعانكم الله وسددكم ، وجعل المساعي خالصة لوجهه الكريم .
وبارك الله في الشيخ أبي يعلى وسليم البيضاوي وما أعلمه إلا يسارع في الخيرات ، والله حسيبه.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

لائحة ثانية و الحمد لله كثيرا على فضله وانعامه


Makhtotah 1379 الاتحاف لطلبة الكشاف
Makhtotah 6161 مجموع فيه ثمان كتب اولها  حاشية على شرح عقائد السعد التفتازاني
Makhtotah 3109 مجموع فيه 3 (رسالة واجازتين)  رسالة في الاحاديث النبوية
Makhtotah 3095 المنح البادية في الاسانيد العالية
Makhtotah 2126العلم الشامخ في ايثار الحق على الآباء والمشائخ
Makhtotah 269 شرف اصحاب الحديث
Makhtotah 2852.1 شفاء الأوام المميز بين الحلا والحرام
Makhtotah 2231 مرويات واجازات احمد بن زيني دحلان
Makhtotah 554 ايقاظ الوسنان علي بيان الخلل الذي صلح الاخوان
Makhtotah 5071 المعيار المعرب
Makhtotah 7197.1المعيار المعرب للونشريسي
Makhtotah 5256 الكعيار المعرب للونشريسي
Makhtotah 7326 التاج والاكليل لمختصر خليل
Makhtotah 4849 مجموع فيه ثبت المواهبي والنخلي والكزبري وغيرهم نفيس 

 وهناك اشياء اخرها لم اعنونها بعد والله الموفق

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> تخريج أحاديث الرد على الأخنائي للمعلمي


لو رفعت لنا هذا المخطوط يا شيخ محمد فلم أسطع التحميل من الموقع

وما هي كيقية البحث في الموقع؟

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

لكن لا تطمع به كثيرًا يا شيخ أمجد! (ابتسامة)
إنما هو عزو (على الخفيف) -كما يقال-.
وهو في المرفقات.
* لا أعلم في الموقع بحثًا، وجربت البحث من قوقل في هذا الموقع بعينه، فلم تكن فهرستهم له جيدة.

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

Makhtotah 4836 معالم التنزيل للبغوي

Makhtotat 3195 الاعلام بما في المعيار من فتاوي الاعلام

Makhtotah 4439 شرح رسالة في العبادات

Makhtotah 4467 كتاب في النحو

Makhtotah 5304 حجة المنذرين على تطلع المنكرين لابن المواز
رسالة في الاحاديث النبوية يكتفي بتلقيها عن رواية أصولها عن الاشياخ (وعدتها تسعة وعشرون حديثاً)

Makhtotah 6183 اوائل الكتب الستة واوائل مسندات ائمة المذاهب

Makhtotah 2968 الموجز العزيز علي المعجم الوجيز في أحاديث العزيز صلعم

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

Makhtotah 4181 شرح مختصر صحيح مسلم

Makhtotah 1120 اجازة من محمد العربي لسليمان الصنيع ، محمد العربي بن التباني

Makhtotah 1172 اجازة من على بن على المرحي الشافعي بن على حجر

Makhtotah 1113 اجازة عبيدالله الهندي لسليمان الصنيع

Makhtotah 1104 اجازة من سعد بن حمد الى محمد بن عبداللطيف

Makhtotah 2610 مجموعة فتاوى شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية

Makhtotah 3509 ايجاز المجاز إلى معرفة ادباء الحجاز وذكر شيء من تراجمهم واشعارهم بالاختصار والايجاز

Makhtotah 8115 اجازة السراجي لسليمان الصنيع

Makhtotah 7888 الكلم الطيب والعمل الصالح

Makhtotah 2720 كتاب في دفع شبه الخوارج والرافضة

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

Makhtotah 1637 مجموع فيه 14 للحافظ ابن رجب

Makhtotah 4734 مجموع به 27 رسالها أولها تفسير سورة الملك

Makhtotah 5517 مجموعة فوائد ونقول ادبية

Makhtotah 2263 مجموع به 10 كتب    لابن تيمية

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

لائحة اخرى: 
 ألفية في تفسير غريب الفاظ القرآن الشريف العظيم    Makhtotah 2912
الامالي للقاليMakhtotah 1510
نفائس العرائس ونزهة العيون والمجالس    Makhtotah 7792
Makhtotah 2650 اراجيز العرب
البحر الزخار الجامع لمذاهب علماء الامصار   Makhtotah 7838
شرح الزرقاني على موطأ مالك   Makhtotah 3588
شرح الابيات المنظومة في تبعية الفروع الاصول   
Makhtotah 1147 عنوان الشرف الوافي في الفقه والتاريخ والعروض والنحو وعلم القوافي   
Makhtotah 1483 كمامة الزهر وفريدة الدهر
الدرارى في ترتيب ابواب صحيح البخاري   Makhtotah 604
الفتوحات الربانية بشرح الاذكار النووية ج1 ،2   Makhtotah 3873.2
Makhtotah 1369 اجازة الكوراني للشاه ولي الله الدهلوي    الرشاد الى ممات علم الاسناد
اجازة من عبدالرحمن سراج إلى عبدالرحمن ابن حسن العجيمي   Makhtotah 1302
الاختيارات  لابن تيمية Makhtotah 529

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> نفعكم الله بها ، وفي انتظاركم لتضعوها لإخوانكم .


 فشلت عدة مرات في رفعها مع الأسف!
مع أنني وزعتها على ثلاثة ملفات بحجم 4 قيقا لكل ملف
كما فشلت في رفعها على ملتقى أهل الحديث!

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

لائحة اخرى: 
 ألفية في تفسير غريب الفاظ القرآن الشريف العظيم    Makhtotah 2912
الامالي للقاليMakhtotah 1510
نفائس العرائس ونزهة العيون والمجالس    Makhtotah 7792
Makhtotah 2650 اراجيز العرب
البحر الزخار الجامع لمذاهب علماء الامصار   Makhtotah 7838
شرح الزرقاني على موطأ مالك   Makhtotah 3588
شرح الابيات المنظومة في تبعية الفروع الاصول   
Makhtotah 1147 عنوان الشرف الوافي في الفقه والتاريخ والعروض والنحو وعلم القوافي   
Makhtotah 1483 كمامة الزهر وفريدة الدهر
الدرارى في ترتيب ابواب صحيح البخاري   Makhtotah 604
الفتوحات الربانية بشرح الاذكار النووية ج1 ،2   Makhtotah 3873.2
Makhtotah 1369 اجازة الكوراني للشاه ولي الله الدهلوي    الرشاد الى ممات علم الاسناد
اجازة من عبدالرحمن سراج إلى عبدالرحمن ابن حسن العجيمي   Makhtotah 1302
الاختيارات  لابن تيمية Makhtotah 529

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الجواهر الثمينة في مذهب علم المدينة (السفر الأول) قطعةMakhtotah 4239
جمع الجوامع للسبكيMakhtotah 3722
الخراج لابي يوسفMakhtotah 126
مجموع فيه ثلاث كتب   Makhtotah 817
مشارق الانوار النبوية من صحاح الاخبار المصطفوية   Makhtotah 476
مجموع فيه 6 رسائل   Makhtotah 2507
شرح حديث ان اللاتجاوز لا متى عما حدثت به انفسها كذاMakhtotah 5482
مجموع به أربع كتب اولها كتاب الشاطبية   Makhtotah 2810
مجموع فيه 5 كتب    اوله ممنية المصليMakhtotah 1668
Makhtotah 6678 مجموع به 6 كتب 
دقايق الحايق الايمانية   Makhtotah 3324
مجموع به 17 رسالة اولها البناه في علم المياه   Makhtotah 4898
مجموع فيه 13 كتاب   Makhtotah 832
مجموع يحتوي على رسالتين اولها القواعدالمسمى بعين الميزان   Makhtotah 8143

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

مجموع فيه عدد 6 اولها الذل والانكسار للعزيز الجبار Makhtotah 2674
مجموع يشتمل على 15 رسالة اولها قصيدة في مدح الرسول Makhtotah 5493
مجموع اوله العقيدة الصغرى Makhtotah 7327
ثبت بمرويات محمد حسن بن عبدالرحمن العجمي Makhtotah 2225
المعيار المعرب الجامع المغرب عن فتاوي أهل افريقيه والأندلس والمغرب Makhtotah 5071
المعيار المغرب والجامع المعرب عن فتاوى علماء افريقية والاندلس والمغرب Makhtotah 7197.1
المعيار المغرب والجامع المعرب عن جمل فتاوي علماء اقريقية والاندلس والمغرب Makhtotah 5256
بلوغ المرام من ادلة الاحكام Makhtotah 2868
مجموع رسائل للسيوطيMakhtotah 1382
البحر الزخار لمذاهب علماء الامصار 2Makhtotah 1564
أربعون حديثا ومع كل حديث حكاية Makhtotah 6938
القاموس المحيط والقاموس الوسيط Makhtotah 7042
فتح الحي القيوم بشرح روضة الفهوم للحسينيMakhtotah 344
مجموع اوله العقيدة الصغرى Makhtotah 7327
الادب المفرد للبخاريMakhtotah 2142
نيل الهداية الى فهم اتمام الدراية لقراء النقاية لابن رضوانMakhtotah 517
المنهج المبين في شرح الأربعين للفاكهانيMakhtotah 777
شرح لامية العجم للصفديMakhtotah 247
هدي الابرار شرح طلعة الانوار للعلوي الشنقيطيMakhtotah 1239
حياة الحيوان الكبري ، ج 1 Makhtotah 1664

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

سلاح المؤمن Makhtotah 5021
السيف اليماني لمن قال بحل استماع الآلات والمغاني Makhtotah 6811
شرح المواهب اللدينية بالمنح المحمدية للقسطلاني Makhtotah 3889.7
الفرقان بين اولياء الرحمن واولياء الشيطان Makhtotah 1592
عقود الدرر بتراجم علماء القرن الثالث عشر Makhtotah 1334
مفيد المستفيد في كفر تارك التوحيد Makhtotah 1065
النشوانية في تاريخ ملوك حمير لنشوان الحميريMakhtotah 3031.1
لواقح الانوار في طبقات الاخيار Makhtotah 2947
رسالة في بيان قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من عرف نفسه   Makhtotah 3470
مجموع فيه 18 رسالة Makhtotah 820
فتح العليم الخلاق في شرح لامية الزقاق   Makhtotah 7618

----------


## أبوسلمى

قوت المغتذي علي جامع الترمذي 
الاعتقاد والهداية إلى سبيل الرشاد - جامعة الملك سعود 
رسالة فيما يعتقده السلف في الحروف والأصوات للنووي رحمه الله
جزى الله الشيخ أبا سليم عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## أبوسلمى

منظومة إتحاف الطالب الحثيث بمعرفة أقسام الحديث 
*المسلسل بالأولية .. حسن بن عبد الرحمن العجيمي*
حمل مخطوطة: حاشية فتح الجواد بشرح الإرشاد للمقري :: لابن حجر الهيتمي - مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود 
حمل مخطوطة: شرح خطبة المنهاج للنووي .. لأحمد بن إسماعيل الأبشيطي 
حمل مخطوطة: الآداب والأحكام المتعلقة بدخول الحمام :: لابن كثير - مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود 
جزى الله الشيخ عبد الله الطيب خير الجزاء

----------


## أبوسلمى

ومما يضاف أيضا إجازة محمد بن علي السراجي لسليمان الصنيع 
و
*إجازة عيدروس بن عمر الحبشي إلى عمر وأبي بكر ابني محمد شطا، وتليها إجازة عمر شطا لحسن العجيمي* 
و
*إجازة محمد العربي لسليمان الصنيع* 
و
*إجازة عبيد الله بن الإسلام الهندي إلى سليمان الصنيع* 
و
*إجازة صالح بن الفضيل التونسي لسليمان الصنيع* 
و
إجازة أبي محمد خليل بن محمد بن حسين بن محسن السعدي الخزرجي الأنصاري اليماني للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الرحمن الصنيع 
إجازة من محمود شويل لسليمان الصنيع
من مشاركات الفاضل عبد الله الطيب.
وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبوسلمى

شرف أصحاب الحديث للخطيب البغدادي
كتاب الخراج لأبي يوسف يعقوب بن إبراهيم القاضي
التقصى في معرفة شيوخ مالك بن أنس
رضي الله عنه في الموطأ وذكر أحاديثه
للحافظ ابن عبد البر
مجموع فيه 14 كتاب
لابن رجب وابن تيمية رحمهما الله
من رفع الفاضل أبي سليم البيضاوي - سلمه الله - .

----------


## أبوسلمى

العقيدة الواسطية لشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله
حمل مخطوطة: بيان بعض غرض المحتاج إلى كتاب المنهاج ::للفزاري/مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود 
حمل: مجموع السيف اليماني لمن قال بحل استماع الآلات والمغاني ومناظرة بين صاحب غناء وصا

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

إخواني الأكارم يقوم أحد الإخوة جزاه الله خيرا بتنزيل مخطوطات الموقع كاملة على جهازه وسيقوم مشكورًا برفعها لكن بعد انتهاء تحميل الكتب من الموقع.
لأن طريقة تحميله لا تسعفه أن يرفع كل مخطوطة على حدة
فالبرنامج الذي يستخدمه يجعله يحمل من كل مخطوط صفحة إلى نهاية المخطوطات ثم يعود مرة أخرى وهكذا.
فادعوا له بالتيسير.
والله المستعان

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

اجازة من محمد بن يوسف البنوري الى سليمان الصنيع Makhtotah 1122
إجازة من أمة الله بن عبدالغني الي سليمان الصنيع Makhtotah 1103
إجازة من عبدالمصطفي خان لحسن العجيمي Makhtotah 1694
رسالة في محظور باتمام الصفMakhtotah 2010
اجازة عبدالهادي الهزاروي لسليمان الصنيع Makhtotah 1112
اجازة من السيد عثمان بن عمر الجرمنى للسيد عبدالله بن مصطفى الجرباني Makhtotah 4225
اسئلة واجوبةMakhtotah 4036
اجوبة على مسائل في علوم القران Makhtotah 5209
العقيق اليماني في حوادث ووفيات المخلاف السليماني Makhtotah 7708
العقيق اليماني في حوادث ووفيات المخلاف السليماني Makhtotah 7708
الانيس المطرب فيمن لقيته من ادباء المغرب Makhtotah 7249
ادب الطلب للشوكاني Makhtotah 1196
سنن ابي داود Makhtotah 7143
الجامع الصحيح مسلمMakhtotah 7293
الأبحاث المسددة في الفنون المتعددة Makhtotah 3282

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

> إخواني الأكارم يقوم أحد الإخوة جزاه الله خيرا بتنزيل مخطوطات الموقع كاملة على جهازه وسيقوم مشكورًا برفعها لكن بعد انتهاء تحميل الكتب من الموقع.
> لأن طريقة تحميله لا تسعفه أن يرفع كل مخطوطة على حدة
> فالبرنامج الذي يستخدمه يجعله يحمل من كل مخطوط صفحة إلى نهاية المخطوطات ثم يعود مرة أخرى وهكذا.
> فادعوا له بالتيسير.
> والله المستعان


وفق الله ذلك الاخ المحتسب وسدد خطاه 
ولكن في رايي أن هذا لا يمنعنا ان نشتغل نحن بطريقتنا هذه -على بطئها وتعبها - تحسبا لما ضنع بالازهرية من قبل - ونعوذ بالله من ذلك - 
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

أرجوزة في بيان ابتداء مملكة آل عثمان ومدة خلافتهم :: عبد الغني النابلسي
تخريج الاحاديث والاثار التي في شرح الكافية::لعبد القادر البغدادي
رسالة في البيان::لطاهر الجزائري
رفع الخلاف عن حاشية المطاف::لعثمان بن سالم المكي

من مشاركة الاخ الطيب عبد الله الطيب / ملتقى اهل الحديث

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

*عقيدة السلف الصالح للصابوني
*مسند الإمام الشافعي، مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود 
من مشاركة الشيخ مسعد الحسيني 			 		

*
*

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

إتحاف الراغب إلى نهج الطالب لأشرف المطالب :: للجوهري 

رسالة من محمد بن عبد اللطيف إلى الإمام عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن الفيصل

بيان بعض غرض المحتاج إلى كتاب المنهاج للفزاري

 الآداب والأحكام المتعلقة بدخول الحمام لابن كثير 

الحديث المسلسل بالأولية :: حسن بن عبد الرحمن العجيمي 

حاشية فتح الجواد بشرح الإرشاد للمقري :: لابن حجر الهيتمي 

منظومة إتحاف الطالب الحثيث بمعرفة أقسام الحديث، ويليه: منظومة نصيحة الظمآن بظاءات القرآن






من مشاركة الاخ الطيب عبد الله الطيب / ملتقى اهل الحديث

----------


## ابو حسان السلفي

أخي الحبيب أبو سليم أرجوا منك رفع هذا المخطوط :
*Makhtotah 2720* *كتاب في دفع* *شبه الخوارج والرافضة*
*لأني رأيته في القائمة التي قمت بتحميلها*

----------


## ايمن شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبـدالإله

تم بحمد الله تحميل150جيجابايت من مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود، وجاري اكمال تحميل بقية مخطوطات الموقع ان شاء الله
توجد 25000 مخطوطة لمن يريد تبادل المخطوطات

----------


## محمد ممدوح الجميل

> وأنا كذلك لا تظهر لي الصور ، ولا أستطيع التحميل ، وما أدري ما الخبر .
> 
> حاولت مرة أخرى بعد ردكم ، ولكن لا زال الأمر كما هو بالنسبة لي .
> نفع الله بكم .


 ******************************
ليست هناك مشاكل في التحميل ولله الحمد ، ولكن المشكل في تحميل صفحة بعد صفحة وهناك أحد الاخوان في المنتدى ، قد قام بشرح كيفية تحميل كامل المخطوط دفعة واحدة ، حبذا لو أعاد علينا الخطوات العملية مع التمثيل  لها بالصور ، وجزاه الله خير الجزاء.

----------


## ابن العيد

جزاكم الله خيرا وأحسن إليكم

----------


## أبو عمر محمد بن إسماعيل

نفع الله بكم

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

الفَتَّاش على القَشَّاش ، للسيوطي .
من المرفقات :

----------


## أبو مومن

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

أعانكم الله ! قواكم الله ! ثبتكم الله !

----------

